# Flies for stocked trout?



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

They will be stocking trout in the pond at Eisenhower Park on Jan 2nd. Any recommendations as to what flies to use on stocked trout?
Thanks in advance for all suggestions
Leadweight


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Stocked trout will act funny as they get acclimatized to the new location. Initially attractor patterns like a Royal Coachman or Mickey Finn might work.
Or small flashy streamers, the smaller the better.

Sometimes a yellow or red egg fly works as a match the corn nibblet and power bait hatch fly. I use one as an underwater indicator sometimes with a nymph dropper.

After they have started on local food small bead head nymphs and sometimes dry flies will work.

Not purist fly fishing but putting a size 000 spinner in front of a small streamer has worked when other flies struck out.


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks davidb,
Still waiting on Santa to deliver my order from Albright Tackle.
Might give them a try this weekend.
Leadweight


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

I've had luck with Adam's Irresistables and muggler minnows with stocked trout.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Is a muggler like a muddler?


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

YEah, I guess it is muddler - Haven't thrown one in a long long time.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I want to tie a new fly and call it the muggler. I don't know what it will look like yet but with that name it should be good.

Let us know how you did with the trout. They can be really easy or really frustrating because they don't act like wild fish. Had times where I would get one on practically every cast and others where I couldn't buy a fish.

It is all the more frustrating when others around you are reeling them in on marshmallows, corn, cheese & power bait. I even resorted to using chunks of Vienna sausage out of frustration once. It worked and we cooked the trout on the spot, and went on to catch some on flies. My sons and I had a good time, that's what counts.


----------

